# [forum]: How to view 30,40,50 topics/page?



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place (please move anywhere you like). I couldn't find a "mail to moderators" link to ask someone this question.

I'd just like to see more than 10 threads / page.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are using Tapatalk its settings/posts per page. its not possible to change it on the website

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> If you are using Tapatalk its settings/posts per page. its not possible to change it on the website
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


I was just using a laptop browser, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

While most forums let you change it, I believe they don't allow that option here. Probably to prevent most people from setting it to the highest amount and putting larger loads on the server.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with the above, but 10? It's really annoying IMO. At least let supporting members choose a higher number


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Amazing what 2 words in the search box can get you!

http://rootzwiki.com...-posts-per-page
http://rootzwiki.com...16-forum-length
http://rootzwiki.com...-posts-per-page
http://rootzwiki.com...-in-the-threads
http://rootzwiki.com...-posts-per-page


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Won't happen


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

yarly said:


> Won't happen


Is it because it would put more load on the servers (as others is mentioning) or something else?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> Is it because it would put more load on the servers?


Yes. Mostly that. Too much strain on the server that the database is located on. I know nothing of how things are configured and the job of managing isnt delegated to me (wouldn't want it as a volunteer though, lol), but yeah, I don't forsee allowing anymore and most likely adding it for only supporting members would not work as it's most likely hard coded to allow the same posts per page for everyone. Never built a site that runs ipboard so I haven't seen it's codebase, but that's just a guess as to how pages & posts work with it.


----------

